# In the case that you adopt a 1 year old who has a sheltered past...



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

oh I think doing.

I think you introduce things in a casual way. Water - walking by it, splashing the edge. Letting them see you enjoy if and later walking into shallow water...etc. 

Just takes time.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

really praise the small steps. get them out and about as much as possible so to increase the dogs confidence. start slow, and be very positive.


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

No big hurry.. let them watch another dog play the game. Get in the water with them.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do this all the time! Best way is to have four other dogs to show them the way! 

Do you have a friend with a dog that loves those things?


----------



## dtmowns (Oct 7, 2009)

Unfortunately I don't. Hmm Well did some preliminary stuff. He is very inconsistent about picking an object up and bringing it back, or even picking it up for that matter. Sometimes, if it is an object he likes, he will pick it up and than run around crazily with it. I have done some early hose stuff with positive reinforcement, will try to get him out to a lake or maybe calm tide.

I sure hope I can awaken his retrieving instinct somehow!

I wish I knew a trainer

btw I am a novice with Retrievers.

Thanks!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree with the others that a golden friend who loves the swimming/retriever game will be the fastest way to bring your pup around.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

We adopted Koda at 1yo and he was in this same situation you describe. He wasn't fond of the water at first - but within 4 or 5 trips to the lake he was as much of a water dog as our other Golden. As for retrieving... I hope you have better luck with this than we have! Koda will be 3 the first week of January and JUST LAST WEEK he retrieved a tennis ball. It took us almost 2 years! He likes to chase our other golden during fetch but he never tried to get the ball. All of a sudden last week he decided he wanted to fetch as well! I was so excited for him! He would much rather play tug though!!!


----------



## dtmowns (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmm well hopefully if/when I go to the dog beach/ a lake there will be a water dog or two there that can show him whats what!

Any other insights are welcome!


----------

